# Mal Lob loswerden



## Glurak (30. April 2005)

Also ich wollte hier mal an die BLASC macher ein Riesenlob für deren Arveit aussprechen. Ich selbst nutze euer Tool schon seit es das ofiziell downloadbar ist und Eure wissensdatenbank ist wirklich Klasse insbesondere die drop chance der items in den instanzen.



Einziges Mängel ist ^^ 

das die eigenschaften der Items immer oben angezeigt weren dafür muss man die auflösung schön hoch drehen um dies encoh zu sehen.


Ich kann jedenfalls nur sagen weiter so.


Achja ne Dropchance auf Monster auch für Gebite (nicht nur Instanzen also) würde mich ebenfalls freuen.



pps. ka ob das ein bug ist aber bei Ragefire werden nur die monster und deren Dropps gezeigt bei Gnomregan aber z.b. nur die Quests aber keine Monster und deren dropps.

oder bin ich zu blöd das zu sehen ?


----------



## Crowley (30. April 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> das die eigenschaften der Items immer oben angezeigt weren dafür muss man die auflösung schön hoch drehen um dies encoh zu sehen.


Hier versteh ich dich nicht ganz. Wie meinst du das genau, kannst eventuel ne Beispielseite angeben?


> Achja ne Dropchance auf Monster auch für Gebite (nicht nur Instanzen also) würde mich ebenfalls freuen.


Dropchancen sollten eigentlich überall dranstehen.


> pps. ka ob das ein bug ist aber bei Ragefire werden nur die monster und deren Dropps gezeigt bei Gnomregan aber z.b. nur die Quests aber keine Monster und deren dropps.
> [post="87856"][/post]​


Ja, bei der Zuordnung zu Zonen gibt es noch einige Probleme, aber ich hoffe, dass wir die noch in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Glurak (30. April 2005)

also ich meine das so 


z.b. bei http://www.blasc.de/?n=4855

sind ja recht viele item dropps 

wen ich jetzt mit der maus drüber gehe kommt ja das popup mit den Item Eigenschaften die erscheinen jedoch immer oben und somit wenn man Items weiter unten betrachten möchte nicht mehr sichtbar.

Vieleicht kann man es irgendwie machen das dieses Popup direkt neben dem Item namen auftaucht oder auf gleicher höhe


----------



## adhome (30. April 2005)

Ich möchte auch mein großes Lob loswerden. Ich bin wirklich Überzeugt von der Datenbank. Da bleiben kaum Wünsche offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach ausgiebigen Tests hab ich aber trotzdem noch zwei Vorschläge.
1) Auch Karten mit Pos. für die Instanzen
2)  Wenn euch mal der Traffic um die Oren haut, würde vielleicht eine Art offline Version helfen. Sowas wie der php code und ein einfacher phpServer der auf meinen Rechner installiert wird. 
3) Positionen auf der Karte auch als Coordinaten angeben ala x,y

Macht weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (30. April 2005)

Danke erstmal im Names des BLASC Teams für die Blumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			
				adhome schrieb:
			
		

> 2)  Wenn euch mal der Traffic um die Oren haut, würde vielleicht eine Art offline Version helfen. Sowas wie der php code und ein einfacher phpServer der auf meinen Rechner installiert wird.
> [post="87868"][/post]​


also mit Traffic werden wir bei unserem Hoster (Planet-Multiplayer) keine Probleme haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (30. April 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> also ich meine das so
> z.b. bei http://www.blasc.de/?n=4855
> 
> sind ja recht viele item dropps
> ...



ahh, das Problem tritt scheinbar nur bei dem Internet Explorer auf! Nutzt den denn noch jermand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir werden sehen was wir da machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoMo (30. April 2005)

Also im mom funzt das ganze bei mir noch nich so ganz! irgendwie kommen meine char daten nicht hier hin!???


----------



## Crowley (30. April 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> also ich meine das so
> z.b. bei http://www.blasc.de/?n=4855
> 
> sind ja recht viele item dropps
> ...


Das sollte jetzt gehen. Ich war anfänglich etwas verwirrt, da ich das eigentlich schon eingebaut hatte, und es bei mir auf dem Firefox auch funktionierte. Leider kocht der IE in dieser Hinsicht mal wieder sein eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## Regnor (30. April 2005)

MoMo schrieb:
			
		

> Also im mom funzt das ganze bei mir noch nich so ganz! irgendwie kommen meine char daten nicht hier hin!???
> [post="87874"][/post]​



Hast du BLASC 0.5.1.60 installiert?
Wenn ja, dann mußt du deinen Char einmal in WoW einloggen. Nach dem Ausloggen werden deine Daten übertragen. Dann kann es bis zu 10 MInuten dauern bis den Char angezeigt wird.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (30. April 2005)

Aye. Das Team hat sich ihr Lob verdient und die Idee eines deutschen Thottbot kann ich nur unterstützen, jedoch sollte die Suchmaske für Items etwas erweitert werden. Qualität und Rüstungsklasse als weitere Suchfaktoren wären echt klasse!


----------



## Glurak (1. Mai 2005)

mhh UI 

mir is da ein eigentlich auffäliger bug nich aufgefallen. ^^


Also Ich habe zwar Autostart von Blasc an jedoch startet es nicht automatisch bei Systemstart.

(hat es vor dem Update aber immer getan)


----------



## Regnor (1. Mai 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> mhh UI
> 
> mir is da ein eigentlich auffäliger bug nich aufgefallen. ^^
> Also Ich habe zwar Autostart von Blasc an jedoch startet es nicht automatisch bei Systemstart.
> ...



huhu, das sollte eigentlich nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich checke das morgen gleich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

